# Mes coups de boule à moi



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir

Je voudrais savoir si j'ai raison, au bout d'un certain nombre de posts j'ai envie de donner des coups de boule.

Pour moi une bonne réponse = un coup de boule, mais si la réponse adressé a une autre personne que moi m'interesse je considère qu'elle mérite un coup de boule.

J'ai raison ou c'est une débilité de ma part car je risque d'avoir mon compte de coup de boule à zéro 
de vouloir féliciter trop de personnes de faire mon éduquation sur certains points.

@+


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si j'ai raison, au bout d'un certain nombre de posts j'ai envie de donner des coups de boule.
> 
> ...


Je pense que c'est la meilleure raison, mais tu as le droit de bouler si quelqu'un te fait rire ou te donne la gastro, aussi.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est la meilleure raison, mais tu as le droit de bouler si quelqu'un te fait rire ou te donne la gastro, aussi.


 Traduction : tu as le droit de bouler SM aussi 

Pour ce qui est du compte de coup de boule, tu as droit à 6 par 24 H je crois, donc si vraiment tu es à sec ça ne dure jamais longtemps.


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tu as droit à 6 par 24 H je crois, donc si vraiment tu es à sec ça ne dure jamais longtemps.


 
 6 par 24h ? Perso, j'suis dèjà à sec en 3-4 fois...

 Avoir un mac améliore t'il les performances ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

:sleep:

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Traduction : tu as le droit de bouler SM aussi


pour la gastro, bingo ! t'es fort au quizz toi


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> 6 par 24h ? Perso, j'suis dèjà à sec en 3-4 fois...
> 
> Avoir un mac améliore t'il les performances ?


ça dépend, t'es hétéro ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est la meilleure raison, mais tu as le droit de bouler si quelqu'un te fait rire ou te donne la gastro, aussi.



Bonsoir 

La boule me dit:

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.

J'ai aucun souvenir de t'avoir donné des coups de boule cette semaine, ton compte doit être trop important et il y a des jaloux.

Mon compte est a sec, j'ai boulé 2 personnes seulement.

@+


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

De toute façon je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà compris quelque chose aux coud'boules


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, t'es hétéro ?


 
 Bin oui, mais pourtant j'ai un mac.

_- Ah oui ? Alors vous êtes homo.
 - Euh non : j'suis hétero.
 - Donc vous n'avez pas de mac.
 - Mais si !
 - Ah, bien, alors vous êtes homo.
 - AAaaarrgghhh !!!_


----------



## Blytz (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est juste une incitation au flood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste une incitation au flood


 c'est vrai que ça sera pas le premier sujet sur les coud'boules


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste une incitation au flood



Bonsoir

J'ai pas l'impression, a part ta question je voit pas ou est le flood

Je voulais savoir seulement combien je donne de points et combien il m'en reste en mémoire avant de pouvoir en donner d'autre.

Je suis débile par apport a toi car j'ai pas encore trouvé les explications, cela ne va pas tarder si je cherche bien.

OK je sort.

@+


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Flood


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si j'ai raison, au bout d'un certain nombre de posts j'ai envie de donner des coups de boule.
> 
> ...



Avec ton pseudo la réponse est triviale


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Flood



Ni pense même pas...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton pseudo la réponse est triviale



Bonsoir

J'ai un pseudo un peu spécial, des archives je reconnait c'est pour dire que quand je donne une réponse je la vérifie avant de l'envoyer pour pas manquer de respect à celui qui a posé la question.

Tu remarquera que mon compteur n'est pas très important.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ni pense même pas...


 
 Oh, je vous prie d'accepter mes excuses les plus sincéres.

 (un de plus)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai un pseudo un peu spécial, des archives je reconnait c'est pour dire que quand je donne une réponse je la vérifie avant de l'envoyer pour pas manquer de respect à celui qui a posé la question.
> 
> ...



Tu confonds ton avatar - effectivement des archives - et ton pseudo - dont le sens devrait t'indiquer comment bouler


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ni pense même pas...


 diouuu, le lundi c'est pas le bon moment


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds ton avatar - effectivement des archives - et ton pseudo - dont le sens devrait t'indiquer comment bouler



Bonsoir

J'ai fait une erreur sur le pseudo, je croyais avoir bien choisie et tu me prouve le contraire.

Tu connait quequ'un qui peut répondre a toutes tes question mais même à celles des autres ?

Les forums n'aurais plus aucune utilités, on appélerais ce cerveau.

Tu me donne le droit à l'erreur???

@+


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,
pourquoi commences-tu tous tes posts par bonsoir, et tu les finis par @+

@+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai fait une erreur sur le pseudo, je croyais avoir bien choisie et tu me prouve le contraire.
> 
> ...




Bon finalement la réponse n'était pas si triviale que cela : je te conseillais de bouler à l'instinct comme ton pseudo qui au moins en phonétique peut s'entendre ou se lire comme "c'est l'instinct"

Il n'y a pas de règles objectives pour bouler vert ou rouge mais seulement la subjectivité : rire, émotion, expertise technique, utilité de la réponse, sexisme, grossièreté, ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> pourquoi commences-tu tous tes posts par bonsoir, et tu les finis par @+
> 
> @+



Bonsoir

Bonjour ou Bonsoir c'est une forme de respect à la personne qui va lire mon post et @+ c'est pour avoir si celà mérite une réponse  si cela est utile.

@+ c'est aussi un peut a bientôt donc c'est que j'apprécie ta conversation.

J'aime pas le questions je veut ca répondez je l'exige.

Un peut de respect attire une réponse.

@+ (ma signature)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

merci


----------



## Deedee (17 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà compris quelque chose aux coud'boules


 
 C'est clair  Perso malgré les FAQ j'ai toujours du mal !


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement la réponse n'était pas si triviale que cela : je te conseillais de bouler à l'instinct comme ton pseudo qui au moins en phonétique peut s'entendre ou se lire comme "c'est l'instinct"
> 
> Il n'y a pas de règles objectives pour bouler vert ou rouge mais seulement la subjectivité : rire, émotion, expertise technique, utilité de la réponse, sexisme, grossièreté, ...



Bonsoir

J'ai créé ce post pour faire comprendre aux débutants comme moi qu'il y a au moins une façon de dire merci  a la personne qui vous donne une bonne réponse (et lui faire plaisir).

Vous trouvez beaucoup d'étrangers qui sans vous connaîte vous font un petit plaisir en vous donnant un coup de boule dans l'estomac sans vous avertir.

@+


----------



## Blytz (17 Janvier 2005)

Tu decouvriras vite que tout sujet dans le bar finis en flood


----------



## poildep (17 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Tu decouvriras vite que tout sujet dans le bar finis en flood


 Pas vrai.


----------



## poildep (17 Janvier 2005)

Mais c'est souvent.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai créé ce post pour faire comprendre aux débutants comme moi qu'il y a au moins une façon de dire merci  a la personne qui vous donne une bonne réponse (et lui faire plaisir).
> 
> ...




Bonsoir,

Maintenant je me rappelle de ton "coup de gueule" sur l'absence de politesse. Certaines personnes n'ont pas ta rectitude morale. Je pense mais je peux me montrer que tu n'y changeras pas grand chose. C'est la vie.

Cordialement, Pitchfork.


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Tu decouvriras vite que tout sujet dans le bar finis en flood



Bonsoir

C'est comme avec Google les meilleures réponses la plupart du temps sont en début.

Je me trompe ?????

Quand le flood arrive c'est qu'il n'y a pas de réponses sensées à donner.

Le flood pour moi c'est pour faire monter le compteur, donc inutile.

Je remercie toutes les personnes qui on répondues car elles m'ont donné une bonne opinion de ce site.

@+


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> ta rectitude morale.



et puis quoi encore?   

cordialement,

yvos


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà compris quelque chose aux coud'boules


Si je dis "moi si", c'est un gros mot ? 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ni pense même pas...


:love:



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> pourquoi commences-tu tous tes posts par bonsoir, et tu les finis par @+
> 
> @+


Mouhahahahaha    PTDR


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement la réponse n'était pas si triviale que cela : je te conseillais de bouler à l'instinct comme ton pseudo qui au moins en phonétique peut s'entendre ou se lire comme "c'est l'instinct"
> 
> Il n'y a pas de règles objectives pour bouler vert ou rouge mais seulement la subjectivité : rire, émotion, expertise technique, utilité de la réponse, sexisme, grossièreté, ...



Bonsoir

Ce qui me gène c'est la distribution des points, je n'ais pas le choix.

Pour moi 1 point tu as répondu c'est possible
2 points c'est bon 
3 points parfait
4 points exelent
5 points tu as le droit au titre de maître
Au dessus il faut que je garde un peut de points pour remercier les autres.

Mais la pas de choix, je remercie Supermoquette et il était pas content que je lui donne des points négatifs.
c'est pas moi qui est fait le choix, bon filing et tout je comprend qu'il soit en colère.

Je suis à la merci de la décision du site et pas a la mienne.

@+


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Mais la pas de choix, je remercie Supermoquette et il était pas content que je lui donne des points négatifs.
> c'est pas moi qui est fait le choix, bon filing et tout je comprend qu'il soit en colère.
> 
> Je suis à la merci de la décision du site et pas a la mienne.


Ben en meme temps si tu lui a filé des points négatifs c'est peut-être parce que t'as pas coché la bonne case


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben en meme temps si tu lui a filé des points négatifs c'est peut-être parce que t'as pas coché la bonne case



Bonsoir

Bon filing et un clic sur faire tourner la boule devrais suffire.

Maintenant je fait un clic sur bon filing même si il est coché et ca a l'air de marcher.

T'est un salaud, je t'ai envoyé un coup de boule et tu m'as tout pris, je suis bloqué pour 24 heures.

Bon c'est sans regrets.

@+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et puis quoi encore?
> 
> cordialement,
> 
> yvos



Bonsoir Yvos,

Bien que la rectitude renvoie à la notion de droiture, l'adjectif associé est plutôt rigoureux que vigoureux    

Cordialement Pitchfork


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

@+

bon,serais là dans 24h.....sans te donner des ordres, tapes seulement sur "envoi"(il m'en faut absolument 33 verts de plus)

Le flood (inondage) non ! luttons !


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Yvos,
> 
> Bien que la rectitude renvoie à la notion de droiture, l'adjectif associé est plutôt rigoureux que vigoureux
> 
> Cordialement Pitchfork



Bonsoir

On me parle de flood sur mon post et en réalité c'est comment bien parler  et écrire le francais.

Je perd pas mon temps, j'apprend même a mon age.

Ça change du SMS.

@+


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> On me parle de flood sur mon post et en réalité c'est comment bien parler  et écrire le francais.
> 
> ...


Réponse très respectable ! ... ........mais le bar...

(n'oublies pas mon petit coup de boule)


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> (n'oublies pas mon petit coup de boule)


continue comme ça et j'en connais qui se feront un plaisir de te coller une volée de rouges.


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça et j'en connais qui se feront un plaisir de te coller une volée de rouges.


Bonne idée poildec : collectionner les boules rouges !  

Promis, je t'en réserve déja 4  ......tu trafiques où , au bar ?


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça et j'en connais qui se feront un plaisir de te coller une volée de rouges.


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>


T'as raison !


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> On me parle de flood sur mon post et en réalité c'est comment bien parler et écrire le francais.
> 
> ...


 
Cher monsieur,

flood et maîtrise de l'orthographe et du langage ne sont pas antithétiques.

Avec d'autres, nous nous efforçons avec ardeur de produire un flood certes minimal, mais de qualité.

Très cordialement et en espérant vous revoir sur ce fil.

yvos


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas un peu fini ces threads à coup d'boules et à flood, non?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu fini ces threads à coup d'boules et à flood, non?


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Je me répète, mais il faudrait supprimer les coups de boule* (et mon nom n'est pas L'hôpital et je ne me fous pas de la charité; tiens d'aileurs, celle-là, ça va mieux ces temps-ci...  ).

Même si 

*Voir un post qui est mort vite fait et si jeune en pleine gloire !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète, mais il faudrait supprimer les coups de boule* (et mon nom n'est pas L'hôpital et je ne me fous pas de la charité; tiens d'aileurs, celle-là, ça va mieux ces temps-ci...  ).
> 
> Même si
> 
> *Voir un post qui est mort vite fait et si jeune en pleine gloire !



Monsieur qui concourt pour le titre de la plus longue,

A votre service : "charité bien ordonnée commence par soi même"

Cordialement, le meilleur d'entre nous.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Cher monsieur,
> 
> flood et maîtrise de l'orthographe et du langage ne sont pas antithétiques.
> 
> ...



Monsieur Yvos, 

Je recherche un(e) assistant(e) - je ne dis pas un(e) secrétaire car je ne vous livrerais pas mes secrets - pour quelques menus travaux d'ordre typographique.

Cordialement , P.


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça et j'en connais qui se feront un plaisir de te coller une volée de rouges.


  Ouais, j'en ai été victime (innocente) y a pas longtemps...


----------



## dool (18 Janvier 2005)

TROP DE POLITESSE TUE LA POLITESSE !!!!!!!

:sick:

:hosto: (mon dernier neurone a implosé en lisant toutes vos mêmes formules pour un même soir !!!) :hosto: 

Sur ce je vous salue bien bas !

Signée :Moins 700 pts d'un coups?!no problem!


----------



## dool (18 Janvier 2005)

...



...


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> TROP DE POLITESSE TUE LA POLITESSE !!!!!!!
> 
> :sick:
> 
> ...


 
Propos quelque peu embrouillé, mais nous metterons cela sous le coup de la fatigue.

Votre signature reste énigmatique. Craignez vous des représailles? Ce n'est pas la politique de la maison. Certes, quelques hommes verts et violets agitent une menace hypothétique, mais ce n'est pas très douloureux  

Vous en souhaitant bonne récéption.

yvos


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Votre signature reste énigmatique. Craignez vous des représailles? Ce n'est pas la politique de la maison. Certes, quelques hommes verts et violets agitent une menace hypothétique, mais ce n'est pas très douloureux


Un peu douloureux quand-même


----------



## dool (18 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Propos quelque peu embrouillé, mais nous metterons cela sous le coup de la fatigue.
> 
> Votre signature reste énigmatique. Craignez vous des représailles? Ce n'est pas la politique de la maison. Certes, quelques hommes verts et violets agitent une menace hypothétique, mais ce n'est pas très douloureux
> 
> ...



Cher monsieur,

Oui,je suis fatiguée mais je vous remercie de votre sincérité quand à mes embrouillades 

Ma signature est pour ceux qui ont suivi un peu mon histoire je suis devenue fantomatique sur ces forums donc forcément on ne voit pas bien qui peut parler ainsi...mais pour résumer,j'ai déjà eu le droit de perdre 700 pts en un seul post qui n'avait rien d'anti charte ni d'irrespectueux...(et donc ceslinstinct, je confirme le feeling-boulage)

Je  ne tiens pas à remettre cette histoire de bas étage sur le tapis(qui n'as pas été nettoyé depuis),donc j'éspère que cela suffise à être plus éclairé sur ma signature 

En vous souhaitant de ne plus critiquer mes propos quand vous vous embrouillez aussi dans votre final 

édit :rha grilée par un poildep


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir      


mackie et moi même on vous remercie
de ne nous avoir pas boulé rouge a cause de notre orthographe 


veuillez accepter  nos sincères salutations .....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2005)

sujets super intéressant


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sujets super intéressant


 Par contre la faut bien le dire, y a du foutage de gueule


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la faut bien le dire, y a du foutage de gueule



Cher monsieur,

Votre post a fait l'objet de notre meilleure attention.

Soyez assuré qu'il a été transmis au service concerné qui ne manquera pas 
d'y apporter la suite qui convient.

Dans cette attente, 

veuillez agréer, monsieur, l'assurance de ma considération distinguée.

 


_'tain: j'aurais mieux fait de rester vieux râleur..._  :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la faut bien le dire, y a du foutage de gueule



heu ben je le trouvais bien ce thread  :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> heu ben je le trouvais bien ce thread  :hein:


Ouais bon ça va, n'en rajoute pas non plus, une fois c'est drôle mais deux fois c'est de l'acharnement 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _'tain: j'aurais mieux fait de rester vieux râleur..._  :rateau:


Tu peux, vu que tu as un pack


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir , Ceslinstinct
@+

(que du bon feeling pour moi svp, j'attends tout seul sur la banquette ...  )


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> heu ben je le trouvais bien ce thread  :hein:



Cher ami,

nous comprenons votre étonnement suite à la réponse qui vous a été faite par le denommé Dark Templar. Toutefois, il semble que vous vous soyez quelque peu fourvoyé: ce sujet n'a aucun avenir ni intérêt. 

Sachez toutefois que nos equipes d'intervention sont prêtes à fournir toutes sortes de compensations compte tenu du préjudice moral que vous semblez avoir subi   

un coudboul rouge?

amicalement votre

yvos


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami,
> 
> nous comprenons votre étonnement suite à la réponse qui vous a été faite par le denommé Dark Templar. Toutefois, il semble que vous vous soyez quelque peu fourvoyé: ce sujet n'a aucun avenir ni intérêt.
> 
> ...




"L'adresse démandée ne comporte pas de destinataire"


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon, c'est quand qu'on ferme ?


 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est quand qu'on ferme ?
> 
> 
> :sleep:




pourquoi vaudrais tu fermer ce thread
exclusivement dedié a la  politesse ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vaudrais tu fermer ce thread
> exclusivement dedié a la  politesse ?



D'autant plus que certains dévoilent une partie de leur personnalité : Yvos a un petit côté Nadine de Rothschild


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

Ça c'est la coupe de cheveux    :love:


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vaudrais tu fermer ce thread
> exclusivement dedié a la  politesse ?



Très chère, loin de moi l'idée de t'offenser, bien au contraire, mais il me semble, à mon humble avis, que cette enfilade tourne en déconfiture (d'orange, waf waf waf :love: )
Veuillez agréer, très chère, mes sentiments les meilleurs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Très chère, loin de moi l'idée de t'offenser, bien au contraire, mais il me semble, à mon humble avis, que cette enfilade tourne en déconfiture (d'orange, waf waf waf :love: )
> Veuillez agréer, très chère, mes sentiments les meilleurs



Il est au demeurant certain que dès le début la question de cestlinstinct était parfaitement compréhensible d'où nos réponses de la même nature


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

Certes, certes, mon cher.
Ne vous déplaise, en ce qui me concerne je boule au gré du vent


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

pourriez vous, s'il vous plaît, m'expliquer l'intérêt de ce thread.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> pourriez vous, s'il vous plaît, m'expliquer l'intérêt de ce thread.


 c'est tout


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout



C'est une interprétation personnelle et très contestable

Je préfère celle-ci 

 :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est une interprétation personnelle et très contestable
> 
> Je préfère celle-ci
> 
> :rateau:


Tout est dans la nuance...


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout



j'avais cru comprendre, mais je me trompe sans doute, qu'il y avait un rapport avec la politesse.
Et on me tire la langue comme ça? :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> j'avais cru comprendre, mais je me trompe sans doute, qu'il y avait un rapport avec la politesse.


Encore des conneries de floodeurs ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

On dira que ça flood poliment alors


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> On dira que ça flood poliment alors


 Mais c'est quoi du flood?


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi du flood?



A mon avis c'est quelque chose en rapport avec ce thread.


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est quelque chose en rapport avec ce thread.


Ah? Merci... je vais réfléchir...  :love:


----------



## zutalors (19 Janvier 2005)

j'ai rien compris,
c'est en rapport avec vos carrés verts et vos étoiles ?
qq'un peut m'expliquer clairement, parce que vos messages, c'est du chinois pour moi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

zutalors a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien compris,
> c'est en rapport avec vos carrés verts et vos étoiles ?
> qq'un peut m'expliquer clairement, parce que vos messages, c'est du chinois pour moi



c'est une longue histoire


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est une longue histoire


Elle a commencé comme ça.


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Elle a commencé comme ça.



Et voilà, hallélouya, la boucle est bouclée !


----------



## zutalors (19 Janvier 2005)

merci pour le lien
c'est marrant ce votre truc  
je viens de faire "tourner la boule à facettes"
ça a fait quoi chez toi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

zutalors a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien
> c'est marrant ce votre truc
> je viens de faire "tourner la boule à facettes"
> ça a fait quoi chez toi ?



il te faut 50 messages pour que le coup de boule soit effectif


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

zutalors a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le lien
> c'est marrant ce votre truc
> je viens de faire "tourner la boule à facettes"
> ça a fait quoi chez toi ?


Comme tu as moins de 50 messages à ton actif, ça ne me donne pas de point.


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

Si vous le permettez ,très chers ,je ne saurais en rien commenter ce sujet  
Et si de flood il s'agit ,en aucun cas pour le moins je ne voudrais y poster


----------



## zutalors (19 Janvier 2005)

bon, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire   
à bientôt sur les forums de macG


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

zutalors a dit:
			
		

> bon, je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire


Ben ouais. 



_et on s'étonne que ça floode sur macgé._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _et on s'étonne que ça floode sur macgé._



... de toute façon, ça floode partout... Quand j'arrive au boulot le matin, une brochette de flooders m'attend ; et pas des virtuels, ceux là... Ma propre mère est capable de flooder des heures au téléphone... Je crains ses appels. Je suis fatigué ; mais fatigué...   :sleep:


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que certains dévoilent une partie de leur personnalité : Yvos a un petit côté Nadine de Rothschild



diantre, je suis demasked


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... de toute façon, ça floode partout... Quand j'arrive au boulot le matin, une brochette de flooders m'attend ; et pas des virtuels, ceux là... Ma propre mère est capable de flooder des heures au téléphone... Je crains ses appels. Je suis fatigué ; mais fatigué...   :sleep:



Viens on va foodez binche en écoutant closed  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens on va foodez binche en écoutant closed  :love:



... Binche?... Closed?...  Qu'est-ce?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Viens on va foodez binche en écoutant closed  :love:



C'est sexuel ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Binche?... Closed?...  Qu'est-ce?


bières+joy division   nioub'


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> C'est sexuel ?


toujours à mater l'A380 toi


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> C'est sexuel ?




pas du tout monsieur d'enfer


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bières+joy division   nioub'



heu, ce ne serait pas closer, plutôt?   

cordialement...





heu, ok, j'arrête


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, ce ne serait pas closer, plutôt?
> 
> cordialement...
> 
> ...



rho ptain j'ai amalgamé curtis et richie hawtin, il doit tourner sur sa corde le pauvre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, ce ne serait pas closer, plutôt?
> 
> cordialement...
> 
> ...



non tu n'arrêtes pas tu la fermes (=closed) des célébrités Nadine


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non tu n'arrêtes pas tu la fermes (=closed) des célébrités Nadine



stratosphérique!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> stratosphérique!



nan pakistanaise


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

On va peut-etre fermer, non ?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va peut-etre fermer, non ?



si tu le dit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

adieu politesse


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va peut-etre fermer, non ?


 J'aurais bien fait un sondage mais depuis le passage à vbb on ne peut plus en faire qu'en début de sujet


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien fait un sondage mais depuis le passage à vbb on ne peut plus en faire qu'en début de sujet



Exhaucé, mon bon Dark. Rions un peu tant qu'il est encore temps !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Exhaucé, mon bon Dark. Rions un peu tant qu'il est encore temps !



a voté  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Exhaucé, mon bon Dark. Rions un peu tant qu'il est encore temps !




je ne e peux pas voté :

manque la case "je ne sais pas "


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne e peux pas voté :
> 
> manque la case "je ne sais pas "



Normal, ce sondage n'est pas accessible aux mous de la décision. Choisir, c'est vivre.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Powaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Ai voté


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Merde un sujet à flood qui va fermer sans qu'il y ai eu flood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)




----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

Tout fout le camp...


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Ca manque de motivation 
comme une certaine révolution


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

au fait, je n'ai pas vu l'option "il ne faut pas fermer ce sujet magnifique".


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de motivation
> comme une certaine révolution


 une révo-quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de motivation
> comme une certaine révolution


 mine de rien, c'est un poète, le Global.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une révo-quoi ?



j'ai oublié de mettre les "    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 Chhhhhhhhhuuuuut ! Rezba va croire que je réclame.   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

faut pas abuser non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chhhhhhhhhuuuuut ! Rezba va croire que je réclame.   :love:


 Mais non, je crois bien que ça fait longtemps que t'as pas reçu


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je crois bien que ça fait longtemps que t'as pas reçu


 remarque, je sais pas si je suis très pressé d'être en chlapettes. :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> remarque, je sais pas si je suis très pressé d'être en chlapettes. :mouais:



ok, t'en aura un rouge tiens  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

Tu es en chlapettes, mon loup.


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en chlapettes, mon loup.


 AAAAAAARRRRGH !!!!!    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

c'est vraiment un thread à la con.


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

bon, rezba, tu laisses un peu ouvert hein ! 


*Boulez-moi rouuuuuuuuge !!!!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment un thread à la con.



Je crois que ça c'est bien comme conclusion... bon, patron.. on ferme ?


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, rezba, tu laisses un peu ouvert hein !
> 
> 
> *Boulez-moi rouuuuuuuuge !!!!!!*



Encore 15 mn.


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

Ypeeeeee :love: :love:

J'le regretterai pas celui-là


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ypeeeeee :love: :love:
> 
> J'le regretterai pas celui-là



un joli thread


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ça c'est bien comme conclusion... bon, patron.. on ferme ?





mes amitiés à Bernardo aussi, si tu le croises


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

trop jeune encore


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

15 minutes = 30 posts


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"


 et 8 ont voté "On s'en fout, ferme si tu veux."    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

merde j'ai déjà pris du retard


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"



Ouép, y'en a qui rêvent de se faire bouler à 10 visiblement


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"



Oui. Moi. 
Votre unanimité me fait donc chaud au c½ur.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"



le sondage aurait pu ouvrir une nouvelle révolution


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que pour le moment, une seule personne a voté " Faut pas contrarier un modo qui veut fermer"


 petits bras


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et 8 ont voté "On s'en fout, ferme si tu veux."    :love:


 Logique


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> le sondage aurait pu ouvrir une nouvelle révolution


 :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

je suis pas trés bon pour l'ouverture un fil... je vais essayer d'être plus performant pour la fermeture...


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> le sondage aurait pu ouvrir une nouvelle révolution



mouais... en début de semaine un quotidien titrait sur la 'sinistrose' ambiante... faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'une révolution éclate de sitôt


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 15 minutes = 30 posts



Quel nioube ce global ! 
T'es modo, mon chéri. Plus de limitation de temps entre 2 posts. :bebe:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

sadique


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 Bon, j'irais bien flooder dans macOS classic, moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel nioube ce global !
> T'es modo, mon chéri. Plus de limitation de temps entre 2 posts. :bebe:



même pas vrai


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel nioube ce global !
> T'es modo, mon chéri. Plus de limitation de temps entre 2 posts. :bebe:


 Nooooooon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

c'est que les "supers" modos qui doivent avoir ça


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

même pas vrai ! 

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

pfffff


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

ah, c'est pour les modos...


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

les nioubes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

non mais 



tiens la preuve 



> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé:
> 
> 
> 1- Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## MrStone (19 Janvier 2005)

:sleep: allez, je me lève tôt demain, faites pas trop de bruit en fermant siouplé 
Je vous la souhaite longue et bonne


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Benjamin, ôte moi ces 30 secondes


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

héhé, je ne suis plus en chlapettes.   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

talking to me ?


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

j'y crois pas


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

que tu ne saches pas ça


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> héhé, je ne suis plus en chlapettes.   :love:


 Déjà


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

ça me troue


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Déjà


 t'y es resté plus longtemps, toi, hein !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> que tu ne saches pas ça




 :hein:


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

et encore


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ça me troue


 où ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

ha ben je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait voir qui a voté quoi... particuliérement interresant dans ce sujet...      :rateau:


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

le forum est super lent


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

merde, plus qu' 1 minute


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

et il est l'heure de fermer


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> merde, plus qu' 1 minute


 2 messages :/


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

adieu post pourri


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 2 messages :/


ce sera mon dernier mot


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

ta ta, il est pas minuit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

et le carosse va se transformer en citrouille ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ce sera mon dernier mot


 pas mieux


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> adieu post pourri


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Encore un p'tit pour la route ?


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Salut les petits


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai encore un truc a d....


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

et oui


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

pauvre ceslinstinct


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

on ferme que demain alors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

bonne nuit


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai encore un truc a d....


      :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Rendez-vous aux z'uzers


----------

